# Let's See Em!!! 2016 3D Bows



## Bryan Thacker

Ok guys,with ASA season well underway & IBOs right around the corner,Lets see your 3D bows you'll be shooting this year! Feel free to put your class & all your accseseries! Scopes,Stabs,Arrows etc... Shoot strait boys/gals!


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Nobody?


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter

No pics handy but I'm shooting my 

2015 Hoyt Pro Edge Elite (target green)
Axcel AX3000 
Viper Scope .19 Green up pin wrapped with Brians Custom 4x lens
15" or 24" (depending on the wind) BeeStinger up from with Dual 12" Bee Stinger Vbar 
Limb Driver Micro Elite rest
GT 22 Series arrows


----------



## onebigdude

Should have the bow in sometime towards the end of next week. Will be my dedicated 3d rig

2016 Elite Energy 35 V Grip(Ninja riser/Max-1 65# limbs) 
Axcel Armortech HD
Bee stinger 10.8 kit
Hamskea Versa
GT Series 22 with GT bushings, accu-lite nocks, and Blazer X2 vanes

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowoflife18

Mission Craze (high school pins) 
Bone collector 4 pin dovetail sight
Axion 5in fit stab.
Gold Tip series 22 pros 
Tru ball incredible 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## col84

New Breed Elevation


----------



## 5ringking

Victory 37 (Black)
Goldtip Xcutter Pros
Bstinger bars 30/15
Shrewd sight bar w scope


----------



## Bryan Thacker

col84 said:


> View attachment 4158697
> 
> 
> New Breed Elevation


That is a beauty! I saw a green one this past weekend & it was georgous!


----------



## col84

Bryan Thacker said:


> That is a beauty! I saw a green one this past weekend & it was georgous!


I spent about two weeks trying to decide between the grey and green. I may have to add a green one before it's over.


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Laars

My 3D setup for this year. Obsession Fusion 7, CBE Vortex 3D sight with Viper scope, AAE Stabilizers, and RipCord Ace rest.


----------



## the.pabst

PSE Supra Max 2015
Hogg Father, Limb driver micro elite, Arctec Pro hunter 12" stabilizer, CX Mach 5, Stan Black Jack


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Great looking bows guys!!!! Really digging that X! I'm looking really hard at a Chill-X now.Here's mine.... Planning on shooting K45 for my first go-round in ASA.


----------



## dougmax

Hope the picture comes through...my 15 year old son's bow...Defiant 34, CBE sight/scope w/2x lens .010 pin, QAD rest, Specialty peep, Doinker Fatty front and side bars, shooting Easton FATBOY arrows


----------



## Jmkimes

2015 Blade in green Kryptek 60#
Shadow Stabilizers
QAD HDX
Stan SX-2
Regular Fast Eddie, will be upgrading to XL soon
Specialty ⅛" hooded
Black Eagle Zombie Slayers .001 350s at 340gr










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alien Archery




----------



## treeman65

col84 said:


> View attachment 4158697
> 
> 
> New Breed Elevation


Nice looking bow. I have the elevation in white I have to say they are flat out shooters


----------



## psehoghunter

'16 PSE Supra 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## col84

treeman65 said:


> Nice looking bow. I have the elevation in white I have to say they are flat out shooters


No doubt, it shoots great but what impresses me the most is how well it holds.


----------



## offeringplate

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefjason

We all 4 shoot. But these are the two nicer bows. Mine and my oldest daughters. 

Matthews Chill X, Hamskea Hybrid Hunter rest, 12" B stinger, 8" b stinger back bar, HHA Optimizer Light with rheostat. 

Elite Spirit, Limbdriver Vapor trail rest, 12" B stinger, 8" back bar (that she is not sure about keeping), HHA Ultra DS XL-5519

My wife shoots a Bear Finesse and my youngest daughter shoots a Quest Radical.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

ttt


----------



## Aarcheryshooter

2016 Xpedition Perfexion 60lbs, kingpin sight, ripcord ace rest, Wind Dragoon Pro X 28 inch front, Wind Dragoon 10 inch rear. Black Eagle Ps23 arrows. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alien Archery

The 'X.


----------



## lost american

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lost american

Bowtech fanatic, 60x strings, 30 inch up Front and 12 on the back B-stingers, hogg father with 6x, stan sx2, and easton lightspeed 3ds, oh and a limbdriver pro v. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## josh1974

2016 Ben Pearson XOUT with LMS cams, 26.5/60.3.....VaporTrail Limbdriver Pro, Sword Titan with 4x Brians custom lens, Truball Incredible release, Black Eagle Challenger 400s @ 322gr. Rival Archery 24'' front stab with 2.6oz. and 12'' with 9.5oz. out the side. Class is Open B.


----------



## wallaby

Laars said:


> My 3D setup for this year. Obsession Fusion 7, CBE Vortex 3D sight with Viper scope, AAE Stabilizers, and RipCord Ace rest.


Damn this thing looks deadly. Kind of like checking out that beautiful woman with chaos eyes.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

josh1974 said:


> 2016 Ben Pearson XOUT with LMS cams, 26.5/60.3.....VaporTrail Limbdriver Pro, Sword Titan with 4x Brians custom lens, Truball Incredible release, Black Eagle Challenger 400s @ 322gr. Rival Archery 24'' front stab with 2.6oz. and 12'' with 9.5oz. out the side. Class is Open B.


Very nice!!!!


----------



## Hunter187

16 Prime One stx39, Hamskea w/fixed blade, CBE Vertex 3D, mixed the stabs up for now to figure out what works. Will be shooting her for the first time in a 3D tournament first thing in the morning. And then next week in Agusta. Hope I get used to her by then. Was going to wait till the end of 3D season to switch but I just couldn't lol


----------



## Laars

wallaby said:


> Damn this thing looks deadly. Kind of like checking out that beautiful woman with chaos eyes.


Thank you......


----------



## onebigdude

Hunter187 said:


> 16 Prime One stx39, Hamskea w/fixed blade, CBE Vertex 3D, mixed the stabs up for now to figure out what works. Will be shooting her for the first time in a 3D tournament first thing in the morning. And then next week in Agusta. Hope I get used to her by then. Was going to wait till the end of 3D season to switch but I just couldn't lol
> View attachment 4182722


Are you using the blade that came with the Hamskea? If so, how much do your arrows weigh? If not, what size blade are you using?


----------



## Hunter187

onebigdude said:


> Are you using the blade that came with the Hamskea? If so, how much do your arrows weigh? If not, what size blade are you using?


No the .012" blade that come with the Hamskea is too stiff for my 3D arrows. I use a .010" blade with the spring tension on the Hamskea maxed so it's fixed. Im shooting GT 22 pros with 125 gn points wieghing 358 gn total. Tunes perfect with the .010" blade which is good for arrows 325gn to 425gn. Over 425gn the .012" that comes with the Hamskea would work. Also you won't get as good flight using the .012" and reducing the spring tension as you will using a .010" and the spring tension set stiff allowing the blade to do its job.


----------



## onebigdude

Hunter187 said:


> No the .012" blade that come with the Hamskea is too stiff for my 3D arrows. I use a .010" blade with the spring tension on the Hamskea maxed so it's fixed. Im shooting GT 22 pros with 125 gn points wieghing 358 gn total. Tunes perfect with the .010" blade which is good for arrows 325gn to 425gn. Over 425gn the .012" that comes with the Hamskea would work. Also you won't get as good flight using the .012" and reducing the spring tension as you will using a .010" and the spring tension set stiff allowing the blade to do its job.


Awesome. My GT 22s weigh in at 357 so this is a huge help! Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suock

2016 Hoyt HyperEdge
Axcel AX3000 sight with Viper Scope and LP light
Hamskea Versa Rest
Fuse ES Blades 24" front 12" back
Shooting Easton Fatboy 500's ,311 gr at 297 fps. 
Release is a Stan Jet Black BT


----------



## hoosierredneck

16 hyperedge 
Aae pro blade
Cbe 3d vertex w shrewd 42mm scope ,lp light
Shrewd 28 / 14 onyx bars with shrewd mounts
Barn burner custom strings
Black eagle ps 23s. 64pd 29.5 draw 289 fps


----------



## [email protected]

hoosierredneck said:


> View attachment 4191962
> 16 hyperedge
> Aae pro blade
> Cbe 3d vertex w shrewd 42mm scope ,lp light
> Shrewd 28 / 14 onyx bars with shrewd mounts
> Barn burner custom strings
> Black eagle ps 23s. 64pd 29.5 draw 289 fps


How you like those onyx stabs? Thinking about getting some


----------



## hoosierredneck

I really like these,best set of bars I've shot.what they do to the bow at the shot is amazing. You won't be disappointed


----------



## [email protected]

hoosierredneck said:


> I really like these,best set of bars I've shot.what they do to the bow at the shot is amazing. You won't be disappointed


Okay thanks!


----------



## Kaveman44

Hoyt Podium 37


----------



## josh1974

Bryan Thacker said:


> Very nice!!!!


Thank You sir.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Kaveman44 said:


> Hoyt Podium 37


Georgous!!!


----------



## dajogejr

Victory (39). Sword Titan, .010 rhino pin, LP light, 4x Brian's, 24" and 7" dead center, QAD HDX, Hillside Sling, Top Flight strings and a Scotty M. tune.


----------



## Kaveman44

Bryan Thacker said:


> Georgous!!!


love it , almost sold it to get a Hyperedge


----------



## coastiehunter2

Bowtech boss, doinker 33"4oz up front 15" on the side with 15oz. Cbe with 4x, trophy taker spring steel. Shooting fatboys at 320 gr shooting 305 fps at 58#!!


----------



## Kaveman44

New bee Stinger stabs, One of the stickers got scratched so I'm putting new stickers on them


----------



## ahcnc

2014 Bowtech CPXL...60x strings...GT X-Cutters...CBE sight/scope..Senior Open


----------



## gert26

Victory 37 Hamskea Versa rest, Axcel with x-41 and Beestinger premiers

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Thacker

New one....Got the Shrewd Nomad 42mm/ 3x Zeiss Lens HDA grip just put on!


----------



## [email protected]

just got my e35 all set up. Just need some new threads now


----------



## Bryan Thacker

[email protected] said:


> just got my e35 all set up. Just need some new threads now


Beautiful bow! What colors are you going with on that??? Hogwire & Threadz are great string builders! If you call Threadz & order your strings today,they'll be shipped out TOMORROW!


----------



## [email protected]

Bryan Thacker said:


> Beautiful bow! What colors are you going with on that??? Hogwire & Threadz are great string builders! If you call Threadz & order your strings today,they'll be shipped out TOMORROW!


I'm thinking all Flo purple or a purple and grey. And thanks!


----------



## Untouchable1798

[email protected] said:


> I'm thinking all Flo purple or a purple and grey. And thanks!


All purple sounds sweet!!


----------



## Cole0805

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Untouchable1798 said:


> All purple sounds sweet!!


Thanks! I think that's what I've decided on lol


----------



## rvkhan

ahcnc said:


> View attachment 4248522
> 
> 2014 Bowtech CPXL...60x strings...GT X-Cutters...CBE sight/scope..Senior Open


When and if you ever want to sell your rig, please let me know. Hopefully, it's not anytime soon. But I'd love to get your bow. I'm a southpaw as well. Beautiful!!! Thanks man!! 

Raymon


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

2012 Elite Pure 31.5" DL @ 60# 
CBE TEK Target with 1 5/8" housing 4x with .010 blue up pin LP light
Trophy Taker drop away
Bernies Lite Hawks 30" with 3oz up front and 15" with 6oz back
Gold Tip Xcutters


----------



## jrex2506

2016 hca axis setup for hunter class but switching to a sword titan and don't have a picture with my long bars yet.


----------



## brad91x

Pse dominator 3d max b-stinger bars axcel accutouch with x31 scope


----------



## the.pabst




----------



## LoneWolf1982

Wow that defiant is so sweet


----------



## Jhale3

My pse supra ext! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhale3

psehoghunter said:


> '16 PSE Supra
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Nice bow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVB4

I'll be using my DS Evo this weekend in my first 3D shoot.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobG88

*Dst 36*

My OK Archery DST 36 - of course, it's much more capable than I... [Sorry about the rotated image]

Bob Gash 
Lebanon, TN


----------



## Kstigall

Jhale3 said:


> My pse supra ext!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the color even if it's not real flashy it's "cool".



psehoghunter said:


> '16 PSE Supra
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



I won the LAS Classic with a white Supra EXT! I'm now shooting an Xpression 3D and I recently put the same or very similar color string/cables on it.


----------



## Jhale3

Kstigall said:


> I like the color even if it's not real flashy it's "cool".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won the LAS Classic with a white Supra EXT! I'm now shooting an Xpression 3D and I recently put the same or very similar color string/cables on it.


How do you like the expression 3D? Cause I haven't seen near as many people shooting them as I have the supra ext? 
And yeah I love my supra best shooting bow I have ever shot in my opinion! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayton8700

2016 Elite Energy 35 with CBE tek hybrid pro sight,hamseka target pro rest and atomic rods stabilizers. Shooting hunter class.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## iammarty

My Pro Edge


----------



## eljugador

I've yet to actually 3D with it, but I will.


----------



## vito9999

Ready for thus Saturday 
Arena 34, Sword Trident,
Limb Driver Micro Elite, 
Shadow Stab
Catfish Custom


----------

